# Frage



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2001)

Hallo!
Folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich im Internet surfe, öffnet sich manchmal eine Hackerseite
die mir den Inhalt meiner Festplatte anzeigt.
Es ist sogar möglich die einzelnen Ordner zu öffnen.
Ist es den Betreibern der Seite möglich, Datein von meiner Festplatte
zu Downloaden?
Wie kann ich vermeiden das der Inhalt sichtbar ist und ein eventueller
Download nicht erfolgen kann?
Betriebssystem: WinXP
Firewall: Norton Personal Firewall
Internetzugang: DSL
MfG und allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr wünscht Patte


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2002)

Hallo!

Das ist ganz harmlos.
Über einen iframe wird der aktuelle Festplatteninhalt in Deinen Internet Explorer eingeblendet. Das passiert nur lokal auf Deinem Rechner und kein anderer hat dadurch Zugriff auf die Daten.
*Das ist ein ganz mieser Abzockversuch, daß Du die schwachsinnigen Tools downloaden sollst!*

Ich hatte darüber auf computerbetrug.de schon berichtet und bereite gerade eine Seite mit näheren Erklärungen vor.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2002)

*Dank*

Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort.
Leider bin ich erst jetzt und durch Zufall auf dieses Forum 
gestossen. So konnte ich den Artikel den Du schon verfasst hast,
nicht lesen. Macht weiter so und bis bald Patte


----------

